# Site fixed!



## dvsDave (May 28, 2004)

We managed to get the errors fixed. If you still are having problems with the site, log out and then log back in. We also hope to proceed with the migration at any point now. So, I might have to beg your patience once again soon, but it is all for the better, I promise.

Thank you for your patience,

-dvsDave


----------



## zac850 (May 28, 2004)

thank god, I missed this place, I was going through CB withdrawal symptoms... I didn't know what to do online.....

what happened to the site? I'm assuming that the anti-hack program got angry and hacked the site...... 

anyway, thanks for getting it fixed quickly Dave!!!


----------



## dvsDave (May 29, 2004)

actually.. the opposte, the site got angry at the "anti-hack" program and refused to cooperate with it. I somehow made the code "bury the hatchet" and cooperate.


----------



## Mayhem (May 31, 2004)

dvsDave said:


> actually.. the opposte, the site got angry at the "anti-hack" program and refused to cooperate with it. I somehow made the code "bury the hatchet" and cooperate.



Is this a quote from 2001 a space odyssey?


----------

